# Hex-Rays IDA v7.0 freeware version available



## StefanM (Mar 20, 2018)

The freeware version of IDA v7.0 has the following limitations:  

no commercial use is allowed
lacks all features introduced in IDA > v7.0
lacks support for many processors, file formats, debugging etc...
comes without technical support


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh nice


----------

